# QLD: 19/08/2012 - Wivenhoe Dam - Two Fat Bass



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi all 

Yes...it's me again...just couldn't resist going back out to Wivenhoe Dam with the fishing being as good as it has been. :twisted: Decided to take the old folks out with me today as I've been making the jealous with all the fishing photo's I've been sending them.

We set off from Logan's Inlet at a very lazy 9.30am and took off to the spot that I've been catching all my bass, but then I decided we should have a go at another spot first that was on the way...most of you may know this spot -










Lure in the water, 10 seconds later...*BANG!* A nice 40cm Bass -










My mother came paddling over with excitement yelling; "put it in the bag, put it in the bag, I want fish for dinner tonight"! Ooops! It slipped out of my hands and back into the water ;-)










So this spot seemed to be ok, decided to have a few more trolls up and down...third go...*BANG!* Another 40cm Bass, this one was a fatty though -



















I have a feeling the old folks were getting rather restless, not catching anything yet my mother yelled; "You better keep that bastard"! Unfortunately this one also slipped out of my hands :lol:










After a few more goes without anymore action we decided to make our way to my favourite spot. We gave it a good go but didn't get anything, I had a hookup but lost it. We pulled up and I gave the folks a go at the new yak, I think Dad is going to get one...he had a grin on his face that couldn't hide his excitement.

We had a bit more of a paddle around and searched a few more spots but with no luck.










I landed two nice fish and the folks didn't manage much, Dad's lure got smashed by something but lost the hook up. Was a great day out on the water and another successful days fishing.

I sure am getting some practice in before the Wivenhoe Fishing Convention :twisted:

Cheers!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Good to see you keeping your finger on the BigW pulse Ryan, and hope it stays tuned for the convention next month.


----------



## BATMAN (Mar 28, 2008)

Jeez Ryan

Tell ya Mum to lay off the bass man! Blood thirsty or what!! lol! :lol:

Bass are too pretty to kill!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

BATMAN said:


> Jeez Ryan
> 
> Tell ya Mum to lay off the bass man! Blood thirsty or what!! lol! :lol:
> 
> Bass are too pretty to kill!


Dam fish were made to be eaten.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopefully the bite is still on for next months comp! 

Been throwing them back so everyone else has something to catch druing the comp. ;-)


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

StevenM said:


> Dont feel bad about keeping dam fish Ryan
> 
> You can have two in possession so hook in.


I think one might hit the frying pan if I get a prefish in at next months comp. I do enjoy catch and release though


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Well done Ryan that fatty sure is a FATTY looks like Norm from the old Life Be In It campaigns. You can always tell your folks they taste like mud :lol: then take 'em to a good fish 'n chip shop or better still catch a few flatties - pretty hard to beat with some fresh lemon. Cheers Pat.


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

4weightfanatic said:


> Well done Ryan that fatty sure is a FATTY looks like Norm from the old Life Be In It campaigns. You can always tell your folks they taste like mud :lol: then take 'em to a good fish 'n chip shop or better still catch a few flatties - pretty hard to beat with some fresh lemon. Cheers Pat.


I tried telling them that but my mothers knows better...lucky they can't catch any :lol: On another note, when I came back to shore the other day at Wivenhoe, I was greeted by a bogan...who asked me if I caught something. I told the bogan about my 3 bass, the biggest being 48cm. When I told him I released them all he almost swung at me, then told me I was stupid. Oh well...

But yes, can't beat a nice feed of flatties.


----------

